# Frogs & Toads > Other Frogs & Toads >  5 gallon african dwarf frog tank

## smoodgie6

From the research ive done it seems that 2 frogs would be the most in a 5 gallon. How many red cherry shrimp would i also be able to keep with them?

----------

